# CAAD 10 frame price



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

[HR][/HR]Hello! First post so be gentle. Anyway, I'm looking for some advice on the price of a CAAD 10 framset. My hope is to build my first bike and its difficult to gauge what is a fair price since its hard to find them. 

I have a bead on an allegedly new CAAD 10 framset and he is asking $900 delivered. Is that a fair price? Thanks in advance for any guidance!


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

The new Specialized Allez frame is 880.00 USD, I would say a CAAD 10 frameset for 900 sounds fair to me.


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

chill716 said:


> The new Specialized Allez frame is 880.00 USD, I would say a CAAD 10 frameset for 900 sounds fair to me.


Hi there and thank you! It gives me a baseline to work with so it's fair for everyone. I have looked at the Allez E5. Still am....


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

Are you buying it from dealer or a guy that is selling a "new" frame that he bought and never used? 

If its the latter I would pass. A brand new frame from a dealer, with a frame warranty, would not cost much more. 

If it is the case, in my opinion, the money saved from this guy is not worth it.


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

Team Sarcasm said:


> Are you buying it from dealer or a guy that is selling a "new" frame that he bought and never used?
> 
> If its the latter I would pass. A brand new frame from a dealer, with a frame warranty, would not cost much more.
> 
> If it is the case, in my opinion, the money saved from this guy is not worth it.


I don't think he's a dealer but claims that he is charging (originally wanted $999) because he has the factory warranty card. If I could find a dealer who had a CAAD 10, I think I would feel a whole lot better! I don't think I would mind paying a little more. Hence the original question of what is reasonable for the frame because you don't find them too much.


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

Personally I would pass. A brand new caad10 is 1700 give or take a little. year end sales are right around the corner. Wait a month or so and pick one up for 1400, sell off everything and you may come with a frame set that costed you 700 w/ a warranty.

Depending on the sale could come out under what I said.


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

Team Sarcasm said:


> Personally I would pass. A brand new caad10 is 1700 give or take a little. year end sales are right around the corner. Wait a month or so and pick one up for 1400, sell off everything and you may come with a frame set that costed you 700 w/ a warranty.
> 
> Depending on the sale could come out under what I said.


To put it out there, I am a Noob. My hope is to build a bike because of the pride and reward for the first time. Second, to learn how components go which translates learning how to take care of it so it takes care of me. That said, I am a research *****. The bottom CAAD 10 105 is about $1730 MSRP. If I bought this frame at $900, it would give me $830 to finish it off, going with 105 components Something tells me I would not keep it at that budget. PLEASE correct me if I'm wrong, but I surmise the frames are the same, other than color scheme as you go up tiers? What increases the costs are the group set?

What you say makes a lot of dollars and "sense". But does it usually cost more when going just from frame up? As a Noob, I claim complete ignorance if I am off on the above


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

Don't worry dude, we all have to start somewhere :thumbsup: 

If your basing it on that, you should look into the cost of components, seat posts, wheels etc. Those will easily run you over 1k even if bought online. A new 105 set will run you about 600$ from the cheapest online source I saw when i was looking to upgrade components. A whole bike is a pretty good bundle package. 

If you buy used or a "used but never used 'I took these off after I bought the bike' " components they may be about 400's depends on what it comes with. 

As far as frames being the same...I believe the caad 10 frames are the same. Frames like the synapse have a vbrake and a disc option, so at least the forks will be different. 

You said you're doing it to learn how to build a bike I think thats a great idea. I've never built a bike but with all the internet help via google and (especially) youtube I think thats mroe than manageable given you have all the needed tools.

But something else to think about is messing up a brand new frame. Sometimes a dealer will offer "free tune ups for the length of time you own the bike". Now I am not a "only buy from a dealer" nazi, but thats a pretty good deal. Plus they will size everything correctly for you. 

If you have the money, another path you can take is buying a new bike from the dealer and then get a beater bike you can tinker on. This is what I did so let me show off my new to me bike  



Picked this bad boy up on monday for 130. Yeah its older, but for the most part, the concepts are the same. You can get all your mess ups and headaches out of the way with this while still having a "nice" bike you can go out riding. Then when you are confident enough, you can try your hand at your other bike. 

That's just my two cents. In the end its your money and different methods make different people happy. What ever you choose be sure to post a picture


----------

